# Monsterpalooza 2010



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Monsterpalooza 2010 will be held at the Marriott Burbank Convention Center
April 9th - 11th, 2010.

See the official site for information about guests, showtimes, events and tickets.

http://www.rubberroom101.com/monsterpalooza2010/


----------

